# How many keys do you use on a MIDI Keyboard?



## AMBi (Feb 13, 2021)

Thinking about upgrading to a different MIDI keyboard soon since my 49 key is making things a bit more cumbersome than they need to be sometimes 😓

I find myself constantly having to press the octave up and octave down buttons just to reach notes out of range when playing.
Funnily enough its always conveniently just *a few* notes too high or too low for the keyboards range
and with certain libraries with keyswitches surrounding the playable range it can be a bit awkward. 

61 should be ok as for as playability in most cases but I noticed some libraries have keyswitches almost an octave or so away. Thankfully some libraries have a key switch slider for that like the Spitfire libraries. 
88 would be great but I'm not sure if it might be overkill or not?
I'm curious to see what others are most comfortable with. 

So how many keys would you consider "ideal"? 
And any recommendations welcome!


----------



## puremusic (Feb 13, 2021)

101


----------



## CGR (Feb 13, 2021)

My answer is the same answer to the question:

"How many push ups can Chuck Norris do?"

All of them.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 13, 2021)

nothing wrong with keeping your 49 and adding a MINI 25 key just for key switching. Otherwise, 88 is your best option.


----------



## FGBR (Feb 13, 2021)

I've used 49, 61 and 88 key controllers at different times, but recently went back to 88 keys and very much prefer 88 for the main controller at this point. (Still have some synth action 61 and 37 keys around though). 

After a while I just found it too annoying using the octave up/down for the shorter controllers, and keeping track of it as you switch between instruments etc. And for piano work it's hard to beat 88 keys. (Well, there's always the Bösendorfer Imperial I guess....)


----------



## AMBi (Feb 14, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> nothing wrong with keeping your 49 and adding a MINI 25 key just for key switching. Otherwise, 88 is your best option.


Oh sweet never actually thought of having a dual setup.

I just measured my desk and realized an 88 key may be a tad too big so having a 61 key for the extra range + a smaller one for key switches at a lower elevation would be near perfect thanks!


----------



## AMBi (Feb 14, 2021)

FGBR said:


> After a while I just found it too annoying using the octave up/down for the shorter controllers


Yeah it gets more tiresome the more time goes on :/ 
Especially with pianos and ensemble patches, I never feel totally in control


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 14, 2021)

For playing piano as in performing or playing purely for fun, I definitely prefer 88 weighted, though I can manage with 61 organ keys as well.

For anything orchestral, and recording parts , I rarely need more than 49. Few instruments have a range larger than that, and I refuse key-switches.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 14, 2021)

I like 88 keys for orchestration just for the oversight. I know where the horns and the piccolos are. They have their place and don't move.

For key switches I use another small side keyboard.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 14, 2021)

From my experience, I think that is practical to have several different sized keyboards if possible. 

The piano is my main instrument so I use a fully-weighted 88 keys controller when writing solo piano pieces or piano parts and also for practice. However, for everything else, I prefer something with a lighter touch, so I have another controller with 61 keys, aftertouch, sliders, knobs, pads, etc. For many years, I used a 49-keyed version instead, but this can really be a pain when working with certain sounds, even if you don't primarily use keyswitches in your workflow (like me). I also use a number of other keyboard instruments for live work.

If you want to stick with one main controller, I believe that the ones that have 61 semi-weighted keys in waterfall style should be sufficient for most uses.


----------



## ptram (Feb 14, 2021)

As a pianist, I probably use 89 of them!

Paolo


----------



## lux (Feb 14, 2021)

I use three keys plus transpose button so it doesnt get boring.

Seriously, 49 is cocumbersome, 61 works great expecially for synths and libraries. 88 are the full experience. My actual mix is having both 61 and 88 in studio and just 61 with extra controller at home.


----------



## TintoL (Feb 14, 2021)

I have expended soo much money trying the perfect setup. 

*Scenario 1:*
88 fully weighted keyboard in drawer

_How was it: _awesome to have all the range. Bad for the posture as I stretch my back all the time to reach the mouse and sliders, and the monitor. 


*Scenario 2:*
88 fully weighted keyboard on the side with a mirrored monitor for the piano parts
37 keyboard in desktop for parth and writing automation.

_How was it: _Hated having to move to the side to play the piano, very inconvenient. Having only 37 keys was not good and needed to hit the octave button too frequently. The mod wheel in the top of keyboard is a really bad place to put it because it over stretches my arm and got tired after few hours.

*Scenario 3:*
88 fully weighted keyboard in drawer
61 keyboard in desktop

_How was it: _Love having quick access to the 88 keyboard when sketching piano. Good that now I have access to both 88 keyboard and a comfortable second keyboard in desk for good posture ergonimics with the computer. Having the 61 keys is a good balance for range in instruments parts. The bad thing is that a 61 keyboard is probably too large for the mod wheel position and too large for a desktop that I also use for work.

*Scenario 4:*
88 fully weighted keyboard in drawer
49 keyboard in desktop

_How was it: _So far is the best one. Same as scenario 3, but, the 49 key has the perfect distance to the mod wheel in the side and lives enough space in the desk. (Actually bought the new M-audio Oxygen pro 49)

I hope my experience helps.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 14, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Oh goodness... Nevermind
> 
> Oh sweet never actually thought of having a dual setup.
> 
> I just measured my desk and realized an 88 key may be a tad too big so having a 61 key for the extra range + a smaller one for key switches at a lower elevation would be near perfect thanks!


Glad to help. Korg also makes nano keys...very small footprint. https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-475507023766&campaignid=1465808368&gclsrc=ds


----------



## christianobermaier (Feb 14, 2021)

An 88 is best for me. I refuse having it to the side as my attention is on the screen one way or the other, and also it's just huge when it sticks into the room.

Looking objectively at how my time is divided between ACSII and musical keys, I decided to move the ASCII+Mouse to the front with the musical keys directly behind and slightly raised (4cm) and also slightly angled (8° or so). Fits me perfectly, travel between keyboards is like 10cm and I don't have to readjust my shoulders (big bullet dodged).


----------



## Nate Johnson (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeah my computer keyboard/track pad sits in front of the 49 key here.

I used a 25 mini key for a looong time and only recently swapped it for a full size 49. I don’t play piano or anything, so its really just about input for simple chords and melodies. 49 fits the bill, both ergonomically and amount of notes available at once for me!

_Your_ needs will totally depend on your approach!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 14, 2021)

I have 61 key as the main keyboard with a 25 key for key switches. I often wish I had a full 88 keys (I’d still want at least the 25 key auxiliary). I haven’t found putting the key switches on buttons, whether fake ones on an iPad or real ones on a control surface work better than an auxiliary keyboard.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 14, 2021)

52 keys, only the white ones.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 14, 2021)

Aarrgghh ! Wish there is ideal solution, but multiples seem best for now. 
88 Digi Piano for serious live play. 
DAW#1 _ KK S49 / DAW#2 _ Axiom Pro61.

Looking at AKAI Professional LPK25 to augment S49 for min. size. 
Otherwise: Arturia MiniLab MKII 25 Key or NI _ KK M32.


----------



## gohrev (Feb 14, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Oh goodness... Nevermind
> 
> Oh sweet never actually thought of having a dual setup.
> 
> I just measured my desk and realized an 88 key may be a tad too big so having a 61 key for the extra range + a smaller one for key switches at a lower elevation would be near perfect thanks!


Hi Ambi,

I went that route myself: A wonderful Studiologic 88 (Studio) + a tiny Nektar SE25 just for my key switches. Works like a charm!


----------



## Gauss (Feb 14, 2021)

I use at most 10 keys at the same time.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 14, 2021)

christianobermaier said:


> An 88


I love the PC88MX that was my goto/fav keyboard for a decade.


----------



## christianobermaier (Feb 14, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I love the PC88MX that was my goto/fav keyboard for a decade.


One thing I absolutely can't live without is the fact that it's not just a MIDI controller, it has a halfway decent piano sound which is a godsend when tracking anything, as you can instantly play a C# for the singer or a phrasing to the bass player without having to set up and hop to a virtual instrument all the time. So if and when this almost 30 years old keyboard dies (and I have been resuscitating this thing a few times already), I'll certainly have kind of a stage piano again.


----------



## tc9000 (Feb 14, 2021)

88, fully weighted. I rarely use those keys at the very top and bottom but its the luxurious feeling of not being 'hedged in' that makes it worth the effort of accomodating a big old keyboard. I have mine under my desk facing the screen. i bought an FP10 and stand and built a desk around it.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 14, 2021)

christianobermaier said:


> So if and when this almost 30 years old keyboard dies


Same, but mine died. I switched to the Yamaha Motif series and I think if you like the feel and sound of the PC88MX you would also like the Motifs. Hmm nevermind I guess the Motif has been supplanted by the Montage but it's probably the same or similar keybed. Sorry for the side tangent...


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 14, 2021)

I was wondering.... If anyone could please chime in....

In the case of opting to use let's say one (short) keyboard for key-switching and another (medium) sized one for actual playing.... 
If they are both USB keyboards.... can they work together at the same time, or is it like an audio interface, strictly one at a time ? (I am on Cubase)
I know in case it's connected via MIDI instead of USB there is no problem whatsoever, but what about two USB keyboards? Do they go in conflict? 
In my mind it should work, but I just never tried this kind of setup personally, so I am not 100% sure...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 14, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Thinking about upgrading to a different MIDI keyboard soon since my 49 key is making things a bit more cumbersome than they need to be sometimes 😓
> 
> I find myself constantly having to press the octave up and octave down buttons just to reach notes out of range when playing.
> Funnily enough its always conveniently just *a few* notes too high or too low for the keyboards range
> ...


I went from 49 to 61 thinking it’d be enough. I just ended up hitting the octave less times vs the 49. Now that I went for the StudioLogic SL88 grand, there is NO GOING BACK. it’s under $1000 and the 50 inches wide. Slap the magnetic mounted SL Mixface on it and you’ll have everything you need for CCs, key switches, transport control, etc. if you don’t need a decent piano feel, the $499 SL88 Studio has the same keybed as the NI S88. Having all 88 keys, even if you don’t play them all (now anyway) removes the cramped feeling like you wouldn’t believe.


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 14, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> I was wondering.... If anyone could please chime in....
> 
> In the case of opting to use let's say one (short) keyboard for key-switching and another (medium) sized one for actual playing....
> If they are both USB keyboards.... can they work together at the same time, or is it like an audio interface, strictly one at a time ? (I am on Cubase)
> ...


You can connect as many midi devices as you like, and send whatever you want from any of them.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 14, 2021)

73 keys is another option, depending make and model. 

Also to add further distraction and thread derailment... I do love having some internal sounds for putting down quick ideas, practice, and general merriment.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 14, 2021)

TintoL said:


> I have expended soo much money trying the perfect setup.
> 
> *Scenario 1:*
> 88 fully weighted keyboard in drawer
> ...


This sounds far too close to home, having gone through exactly the same!
Current solution is similar to your 4.

NI M32 on the desktop. Used for programming, orchestral stuff, one line synth wonders.
'88 under the desk for whenever I need 2 hands.

To me, it seems uncomfortable stretching over the piano keyboard and onto the computer/mouse when all you're doing is one handed stuff or triggering samples/futzing with the piano roll. Maybe y'all got longer arms than me. 😉


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't use all of them, however.


----------



## AudioLoco (Feb 14, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> You can connect as many midi devices as you like, and send whatever you want from any of them.


So also via USB... cool.
Cheers!


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 14, 2021)

puremusic said:


> 101


I prefer the 196 keys.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 14, 2021)

In complete seriousness, most of my orchestral compositions are either done on a 49 key Korg MicroKey controller OR on StaffPad with NO keys. I don't use KS anyhow so the 88 notes is not a big thing, even though my main controller is a Kurzweil PC3x. 

I'm moving further and further away from keyboard entry for composing orchestral works.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 14, 2021)

I went to an 88 key controller during my college years for use in my music degree. 
I sold it and downgraded to a 61 key controller. 
Biggest mistake ever. 
Having those 88 keys are just a godsend, if not for the fact that you can actually use keyswitches without having to hit octave buttons.


----------



## TintoL (Feb 14, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> This sounds far too close to home, having gone through exactly the same!
> Current solution is similar to your 4.
> 
> NI M32 on the desktop. Used for programming, orchestral stuff, one line synth wonders.
> ...


It doesn't surprised me that other people could have a similar setup. I recall one of Blakus videos, and he was explaining how he added a 61 key keyboard over his desktop precisely because of ergonomics. Also Daniel James and Alex Pfeffer I have seen them using just a 61 keyboard.

Stretching the hand and body over the 88 key keyboard that sits between you and the mouse it's such a big deal. Over few hours, you start hating the 88 key keyboard and pushing it under constantly.

I do wonder how it has been for you with the NI 32 keyboard. I thought about using it at one point, but decided against it because of the less and smaller keys.

If you don't use the modwheel, 61 is perfect or 88. But, if you use the modwheel for modulation frequently, I find that the sweet spot is the 49 key.


----------



## christianobermaier (Feb 14, 2021)

chillbot said:


> if you like the feel and sound of the PC88MX you would also like the Montage


May well be, but dude, three and a half grand is a bit steep for a keyboard and boy is this bulky.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks for the advice! The 88 key seems tempting but I think I'm going with the 61 for now. I've been fiddling around paying close attention to moments I'd need the extra keys and its not too often I need them far outside the missing octave from my 49 (outside of keyswitches of course) 
And a smaller extra one should take care of that c:


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m an 88 guy. I use the entire keyboard, sometimes too much.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 14, 2021)

I had smaller keys for the longest of times. Finally started getting 88 keys and I don't use them for keyswitches. Never going back. For best results play scales with 2 hands in at least 4 octaves daily...


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm a piano player and used to have an 88 key controller, but found it was overkill and took up too much space on my desk. I never used the entire range during any recording session on a particular track. I now have a 64 key piano action controller - the Roland RD-64 (now out of print, RIP), and it's awesome. If i I need to use a higher or lower octave or access key switches I can easily change the octaves.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 14, 2021)

Imma guitarist and happy with 61 (synth action). I used to have a 49 keys, but that was too small. I had to use the octave all the time. I would get a wheighted 88, but dont have the space on my desk. I have one in another room, though.


----------



## xanderscores (Feb 15, 2021)

Semi-weighted 61 keys (Novation Impulse 61). 
+ Sensel Morph for keyswitches on octave -3.

The most important thing for me is to have faders on the left of the keyboard to record expression and modulation with my left hand while playing the keyboard with the right one.

I tried 49 keys (haven't got much space in my "studio"), but being a piano player who actually plays large glissandos and melodies that span larger intervals I found that too small. 61 works fine, though I use the transpose octave buttons quite often.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 15, 2021)

TintoL said:


> I do wonder how it has been for you with the NI 32 keyboard. I thought about using it at one point, but decided against it because of the less and smaller keys.


I'm liking the setup. The M32 keybed is a step up from the usual mini-key stuff, that much is obvious as soon as it comes out of the box. The keys are slightly bigger and that extra 2/3 octave makes a big difference.

It's all about the ergonomics really. I like the small footprint on the desktop and the knobs etc are in easy reach. If I run out of room, the '88 is there. Jury is out on the touch strips though..


----------



## Al Maurice (Feb 15, 2021)

I had a similar dilemma a while back. I tried both 48 and 61 keys, but they came up slightly too large for my desktop. So I looked at a few micro variants.

After completing a survey of the typical instrument ranges, it occurred to me most fit in about 3 octaves. But I found 32 keys always came up short, as some had extra keys at the bottom the range or at the top, leaving some missing if needing to transpose.

Eventually as has been mentioned elsewhere, I came across Korg Microkey -- with 37 keys 

The velocity isn't the best, but for the way I compose it worked out well for me too.

When I need something with more, then I reach for a keyboard with a wider octave range.


----------



## TintoL (Feb 15, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm liking the setup. The M32 keybed is a step up from the usual mini-key stuff, that much is obvious as soon as it comes out of the box. The keys are slightly bigger and that extra 2/3 octave makes a big difference.
> 
> It's all about the ergonomics really. I like the small footprint on the desktop and the knobs etc are in easy reach. If I run out of room, the '88 is there. Jury is out on the touch strips though..


When I was judging the M32, what attracted me was the 2/3 octaves in the smaller footprint. But, It was really important to me having the modwheel. Also I am not good with knobs. 

Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------

